# Alarm notification devices - F Occupancy



## Inspector 102 (Dec 7, 2015)

F occupancy has automatic sprinkler system throughout and monitored at central station. It does not meet the requirements of Fire Code 907.2.4 (2012 Ed.) and therefore there are no horns/strobes located in the building for occupant notification. I have not been able to find any requirements indicating that horns / strobes are required throughout the building. Am I missing something?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 7, 2015)

907.2.4 is for a manual alarm notification requirement.

You should be looking at 907.5 for Occupant Notification System requirements

[F] 907.5 Occupant notification systems.

A fire alarm system shall annunciate at the fire alarm control unit and shall initiate occupant notification upon activation, in accordance with Sections 907.5.1 through 907.5.2.3.4. Where a fire alarm system is required by another section of this code, it shall be activated by:

1.	Automatic fire detectors.

2.	Automatic sprinkler system waterflow devices.

3.	Manual fire alarm boxes.

4.	Automatic fire-extinguishing systems.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Dec 7, 2015)

If I am reading that section correctly, it applies when a fire alarm system is required by another section within the code. I have not found where a fire alarm system is required other then the outside alarm and a central monitoring station. The installation of an automatic sprinkler system does not automatically require a fire alarm system. Am I still missing something?


----------



## cda (Dec 7, 2015)

You are montioring the system only,

[F] 903.4 Sprinkler system supervision and alarms.

All valves controlling the water supply for automatic sprinkler systems, pumps, tanks, water levels and temperatures, critical air pressures and waterflow switches on all sprinkler systems shall be electrically supervised by a listed fire alarm control unit.

Exceptions:

1. Automatic sprinkler systems protecting one- and two-family dwellings.

2. Limited area systems serving fewer than 20 sprinklers.

3. Automatic sprinkler systems installed in accordance with NFPA 13R where a common supply main is used to supply both domestic water and the automatic sprinkler system, and a separate shutoff valve for the automatic sprinkler system is not provided.

4. Jockey pump control valves that are sealed or locked in the open position.

5. Control valves to commercial kitchen hoods, paint spray booths or dip tanks that are sealed or locked in the open position.

6. Valves controlling the fuel supply to fire pump engines that are sealed or locked in the open position.

7. Trim valves to pressure switches in dry, preaction and deluge sprinkler systems that are sealed or locked in the open position.

[F] 903.4.1 Monitoring.

Alarm, supervisory and trouble signals shall be distinctly different and shall be automatically transmitted to an approved supervising station or, when approved by the fire code official, shall sound an audible signal at a constantly attended location.

Exceptions:

1. Underground key or hub valves in roadway boxes provided by the municipality or public utility are not required to be monitored.

2. Backflow prevention device test valves located in limited area sprinkler system supply piping shall be locked in the open position. In occupancies required to be equipped with a fire alarm system, the backflow preventer valves shall be electrically supervised by a tamper switch installed in accordance with NFPA 72 and separately annunciated.

[F] 903.4.2 Alarms.

An approved audible device, located on the exterior of the building in an approved location, shall be connected to each automatic sprinkler system. Such sprinkler water-flow alarm devices shall be activated by water flow equivalent to the flow of a single sprinkler of the smallest orifice size installed in the system. Where a fire alarm system is installed, actuation of the automatic sprinkler system shall actuate the building fire alarm system.


----------



## cda (Dec 7, 2015)

F] 903.4.2 Alarms.

An approved audible device, located on the exterior of the building in an approved location, shall be connected to each automatic sprinkler system. Such sprinkler water-flow alarm devices shall be activated by water flow equivalent to the flow of a single sprinkler of the smallest orifice size installed in the system. Where a fire alarm system is installed, actuation of the automatic sprinkler system shall actuate the building fire alarm system.

We  require ONE  A/V device inside the building around where someone would normally be located, to alert someone there is problem.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 7, 2015)

The building was not required to be provided with a fire alarm system in accordance with referenced sections of the governing code as already provided ...........

This is a commonly misinterpreted issue with some code officials especially where adopted codes are legislatively mandated as a mini-maxi application meaning no amendments can be done by local jurisdictions without state approval.  This issue has become such an issue for the alarm industry in our state that we developed a segment of a program we're going to teach to the industry on AHJ relationships dedicated to it.  NFPA 72, 2010 (as situational referenced) handbook spells it out clearly:

Handbook Commentary - Where other codes, standards, or authorities having jurisdiction require the supervision of automatic sprinkler systems, a dedicated function FACU is used. This requirement assumes that there is no building fire alarm system. The exception explains that the dedicated function FACU is required only if there is no building fire alarm system. The installation of a dedicated function FACU does not trigger a requirement for a building fire alarm system if one does not already exist.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 7, 2015)

Then there is ANSI and ADA which references NFPA 72 which does not tell you which occupancies. NFPA 72 assumes you are directed there by a building code not a accessibility code

702.1 General.

Accessible audible and visible alarms and notification appliances shall be installed in accordance with NFPA 72 listed in Section 105.2.2, be powered by a commercial light and power source, be permanently connected to the wiring of the premises electric system, and be permanently installed.

*702 Fire Alarm Systems*

*702.1 General.* Fire alarm systems shall have permanently installed audible and visible alarms complying with NFPA 72 (1999 or 2002 edition) (incorporated by reference, see "Referenced Standards" in Chapter 1), except that the maximum allowable sound level of audible notification appliances complying with section 4-3.2.1 of NFPA 72 (1999 edition) shall have a sound level no more than 110 dB at the minimum hearing distance from the audible appliance. In addition, alarms in guest rooms required to provide communication features shall comply with sections 4-3 and 4-4 of NFPA 72 (1999 edition) or sections 7.4 and 7.5 of NFPA 72 (2002 edition).

*EXCEPTION: *Fire alarm systems in medical care facilities shall be permitted to be provided in accordance with industry practice.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 7, 2015)

Had to wait to get home and pull from the program slides………..

As exampled a building was never required to have anything other than the sprinkler and exterior alarm when built.  Here is how 2012 IBC deals with these types of installation requirements for new buildings requiring sprinklers [903.4].  This and the intent remains consistent from the legacy codes:

903.4 Sprinkler system supervision and alarms. All valves controlling the water supply for automatic sprinkler systems, pumps, tanks, water levels and temperatures, critical air pressures and waterflow switches on all sprinkler systems shall be electrically supervised by a listed fire alarm control unit.

*MBC Commentary* -The alarm is not intended to be an evacuation alarm. The requirement is also not intended to be an indirect requirement for a fire alarm system. Unless afire alarm system is required by some other code provision, only the exterior alarm device is required.

Where a use/occupancy requires a single manual pull in addition to the sprinklers this is also not intended to open the door to interior occupant notification however intends to have a means to initiate an alarm at the FACU when sprinkler systems are down or a fire watch is in place.


----------

